# New from Manitoba Canada



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk emselkhunter. Have fun here.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT Friend


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## emselkhunter (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone looking forward to learning more.:wink:


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## WestCoastArcher (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome fellow Canuck....I'm new here as well....great place to learn, excellent posts...friendly advice...


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!* :welcome:


----------

